# A Question About FM Symptoms Please?



## Guest (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi all; I think I know what FM is but not totally sure. Does it mean a person has unexplained pain only in joints or pain anywhere in the body? I don't know any other symptoms, just that my lower legs hurt every day since early August. Mentioned it to my GI but he just kindof blew it off and said maybe FM and then started talking about other things. Figured I can probably get more info here anyway, so I didn't ask any him more questions. Thanks in advance!------------------debbie g


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi debbie, not in the joints,but rather in the muscle.someone else could give better info,just wanted to say hi.denny


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks for the reply Denny, my pain isn't in my joints, just in my legs from my knees to my ankles. Weird but when I notice the leg pain the most I am usually feeling really tired. See ya...------------------debbie g


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi, Littledebbie!This is an excelletn site to learn about fibro. The people are kind, supportive, and so helpful.I highly recommed a book that has been so helpful to me. "fibromyalgia: a comprehensive approach . What you can do about chronic pain and fatigue. By Miryam Ehrlich Williamson. It cost about 15 dollars. I have found the author to be right on track. She has had fibro since childhood.A little information for you---Fibro can be brought on by flu or a flu like virus, a trauma such as a bad car accident, or from prolonged and unresolved stress. Stress makes fibro worse.In a person with fibro the body does not produce enough of the growth hormone. That hormone aids in the healing of tiny microscopic tears that occur in everyone when they streatch, reach, ect. Those with fibro do not produce enough serotonin in the brain that aids in sleep. SO, not enough growth hormone, not enough sleep and you hurt all over. If your dr. doesn't listen to your need for help and information, if he brushes off your real concerns, if he says to get rid of the stress and anxiety before he thinks of giving you medication-dump him. You need a dr. who will listen to your concerns and help you. A dr. who is a rheumatolgist will know and have experience with fibro. Sometimes a gp(general practioner) will be aware of fibro. Be sure they are aware of the fibro tender points or a tender point exam. If you dr. refuses to do the tender point exam-dump him.Fibro is not ever all in your head. Everyone on this site will tell you it is very real. It can be confusing,upsetting, and maddening. However, the more you know, the better you will be able to handle it. I sure hope you don't have fibro. If you do , you have found the right spot to get lots of good support, understanding, and information! Take care ! JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2000)

Thanks JM! Wow after reading your post do I even need to buy the book?! Just kidding of course, I knew I would get alot of info if I came here. I'm wondering how it is diagnosed. Is it kindof like IBS where they do it by process of elimination or are there specific tests that confirm it. I feel silly complaining of leg pain to a doc, it sounds so vague even to me, but it has been hanging on for awhile now. I haven't had flu, but have had the stress. Thank you again...------------------debbie g


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi Little Debbie,This is Big Debbie lolFor it to be fibro you must have pain in 11 of 18 trigger points. if the only pain you have is in the lower legs chances are its not fibro but something else. They will do blood work to rule out other possibilities.If you go to your search engine like yahoo and do a search on fibro it will give you the basic tests done and a diagram of where the trigger points are.Usually if it is pain in only one area or onesided it may be myofacgia sp? Which is just as big a problem but it consists of the muscles not getting enough oxygen.Take care Debbie


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2000)

Thanks for the info Debbielee; I'll try the search like you said.







------------------debbie g


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2000)

I too have had experience of the lower leg problem. Feels like you've been kicked in th shins. Sometime it also gets into the feet, particularly when I'm very tired.


----------

